# Moving from NYC/Slingbox??



## PrLady83 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am a 29 yr old female moving over to Dubai in about 30 days for work and am trying to get all my affairs in order. Having a decent internet connect and US tv access is pretty imporant to me. I will be living in Jumeirah Village Circle and from research on threads, it seems my connection will be through Du.

Also read the threads on getting US channels and slingbox seems to be the best option. Would you all agree? Is it a relatively simple setup? I can likely use my mom's cable connection but just want to make sure it is easy for her to install.

Question for anyone that uses slingbox- will I be able to dvr shows in Dubai from the slingbox?

Looking foward to meeting new people once I get there! 

Thanks!!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Slingbox works. I have a non-HD version though and I find the quality isn't that great. The setup can be fairly simple but I do find the Sling back home acts up from time to time and I have to get my brothers to tinker with it to get it back up. You might want to make sure someone back home knows how to set it up and troubleshoot it if something goes wrong otherwise it'll be useless if/when it goes down.

I have the sling connected to a DVR receiver back home so I am able to record shows and watch later. The best thing to do - before coming here, buy yourself a slingbox and set it up. Test it from your computer and see if you're OK with the quality and ease of setup. If you like it, keep it. If not, return it.

I am also with Du and you can get high speed internet so the download shouldn't be a problem but keep in mind your mom's internet upload speed should be decent otherwise you might have problems.

Good luck.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I found Slingbox picture quality to be pretty poor, and my brother in law had it setup at his office which had very high upload (compared to a home).

I think the best option is downloading torrents. Everything is available. You can get in mp4 which will still be far better picture quality than Slingbox, imo, or full HD with digital sound in mkv format.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Personally I'd say it's a waste of time and money.

Whilst the cable networks here aren't all that great, they're usually only a week or two behind the US broadcast dates. 

Between that and torrenting stuff you should be covered, unless there's some fairly obscure stuff that you like to watch that doesn't often find it's way onto teh interweb.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2013)

I think with torrent and online HD streaming (and no ads in the middle of shows), there is no need for cable tv.

I do watch a lot of movies and tv shows, and I don't own any subscriptions for TV. All on my laptop or Smart TV thru the Internet, great quality and free.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Raising my hand to go against the general consensus.

I have a Slingbox HD and love it BUT it does have a lot to do with the home internet connection at the box. I have one at my US house with a DSL connection and the picture is not great. I have another at my daughters house with AT&T U-verse and the picture quality is good on a 42" screen, not perfect, but very watchable.

I'm also an avid torrent downloader but try to find the Colts game or Drag Racing, etc and good luck.

People can be so computer stupid, set up can be simple but complicated in some peoples eyes.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello There,

If you need to watch shows or some series that you follow, I would agree with the other poster who mentioned about torrents or stream video online. They both work pretty well. I usually download my preferred shows/ series in HD using torrents.

Only few times I stream video (usually when I cannot wait to download !)

All you need is a high internet bandwidth. For some series you might need VPN due to content restrictions, but I would say that you can get most of the stuff using torrents

If you happen to have Apple TV 2 (jailbroken) you may also get most of your content for free and in HD definition.

The easiest way is torrents really. All you need is a pc. And if you want to watch on TV just connect your HDMI cable from your laptop to your TV (provided both your tv and laptop support HDMI)


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

OSN does have several good shows and are fairly current, i also download torrents and purchase from iTunes.


----------



## PrLady83 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the feedback!


----------



## charliehung (Aug 26, 2013)

I personally have slingbox Pro-HD
I think the quality is not bad. 
You need to have DVR machine to record the shows.


----------



## iwantabebsi (Aug 29, 2013)

I have a slingbox set up in Los Angeles where I have a 10 mbps connection (hardline in) and here in Dubai I'm using about 10mbps too. The upload speed is important so if you have a fast upload speed in NYC you should be fine. I have the Slingbox 500 which in my opinion is pretty ugly but I don't see it so whatever. The 500 is the higher end model but it seemed easier to use, which is why I got that one. 

Super easy to set up and with Directv I can access the DVR. I imagine you ought to be able to too as when you're on the web you can pull up a virtual remote and use that to access the list. Quality is decent sometimes but for me, most of the time it's perfect. I'm also using Apple TV to stream to my TV, fwiw.
Oh and the best part is you don't have to worry about geofiltering so no need to install any extensions onto your browser or use that other thing that people tend to use that rhymes with BPN... 

Good luck with your move!


----------

